# anyone work w/ US Maint.?



## gillgetter

I've seen US Maint co. take over more and more lots, but from what I seen, what they offer to pay sub-contractors is a joke! Anyone here actually working with them? If so, how do you actually make a profit?
I'm affraid its the trend of the future for property maint companies. They are taking over sweeping, snowplowing, lawn care and stripping as wells as interior maint.


----------



## Dwan

As I have posted everyware on this subject.

We all need to ask for a RETAINER from them before we work for them. I think it is a ligdemet request and if they are willing to put it up then it would show they are changing there aditude about paying us for doing the work. Also if enough of just ask for it they may get the idea that we know they are hard to collect from.


----------



## mrplowdude

i think that these compaines are just a fad. After a time of horrible work and many complaints i think that business will start paying a real business to do the work the right way.


----------



## JOEC

Do you self a favor stay away from US maintenance! I would tell my worst enemy not to work for them to.




Say no to US maintenance    Matt still thinking of you :angry:


----------



## Mick

mrplowdude said:


> i think that these compaines are just a fad. After a time of horrible work and many complaints i think that business will start paying a real business to do the work the right way.


Not to argue with you and, really, I would rather not have it be so but I think they will actually become more popular. If you look at business trends, there is more and more specialization and less and less general-business companies. While you will get better service with a owner-operated company, large chains prefer working with other companies of the same type. So, if they can contract with a single-source for several locations, they will take that over contracting individual sites. Now you can say that the nationals lower prices in areas, but whose fault is that? The nationals still have to contract with local providers, who will ultimately determine what price the nationals will pay and pass along to the chains. It's when the service provider (subcontractor) says "Well, that's all they'll pay" and accept what is offered that's the problem. And, yes, if you don't take it, someone else will. But, regardless, in the end the nationals will win (because of what I just wrote) and they know it. So what can you do about it? Nothing. Except refuse to go along, in which case you'll be left with what the nationals don't what (homeowners and small businesses). Now, eventually, those also will want to get on the "national bandwagon" because the cost to them is lower. The nationals will set up a division to deal with these accounts.

It's much like operating a restaurant next door to a McDonald's or a motel next door to a Holiday Inn. You can argue quality and personal service all you want, but the McDonald's and Holiday Inn still flourish.

I think the only answer would be if you could get everyone in the industry to band together and refuse to contract with a national service provider. But it isn't going to happen. If you somehow could do that, there would be someone who would break from the group and get all their business. Then you'd need to legislate industry standards to prevent that. Now do you want government in your business setting standards for providers? That's just going to prevent 90% of the current plow guys from operating. It won't bother the nationals at all, though. They can still work with what's left - just raise rates to their customers to offset the cost of doing business with the new rules. Yes, you'll see individual national providers come and go. But, as with any industry, there will be those that succeed and grow. My advise would be to not try to fight them, but find a way to work around them. If you've got a customer that wants to go with a national provider, wish them well and move on. Watch the overall trend and when you see there will be no market, or not enough to support your business, find a new line of work.


----------



## JOEC

There time will come. They call every year . Not interested. Serve your accounts and if there smart they'll stay with you. This time and age you better have qualified people doing work for you. The low ballers don't last. Once your off our route your out.  


Stay away from U.S. Maintenance 
Stop calling us were not interested:angry:


----------



## Quality1

As always their are many different thoughts on one subject. We have worked with U.S. Maintenace for the past year. Lawn Maintenance and Snow Plowing. We have yet to have a problem with payments. My feelings about management companies are not high but when they pay you well and on a timely mannor you must consider them. They are most likely not going anywhere. As with any company you must follow their rules or you will not get paid. However, their rules are not anything that is extreme and it is possible to develop good relationships with them. As I said, we have not had any problems with them yet. Until the shoe fits we will not wear it!


----------



## JOEC

First year working for them. Good luck ! I'm sure we'll be hearing from you soon.


----------



## coopersjeep

*US Maint*

I am not sure what the problems are with everyone who has had issues with US Maintenance, but my company just keeps getting more and more work from them. I feel the prices are fair, but I would always like more money (who woodn't)? Probably half of my commercial accountsd are from them. I have even thought about buying a sweeping truck and hiring a young guy to drive routes for me 3 or 5 nights a week but I am still trying to cost it out. I usually get my checks at about 40 days. No issues across the board, and they just keep getting more work for me.


----------



## hickslawns

Prime example of why I should have listened to everyone here, but I just had to learn myself the hard way. I bid several banks. Got undercut by US Maintenance. Their contractor dropped the ball, actually didn't even show up. They called me to bail them out. I told them I was skeptical as I bid these accounts and knew of their reputation for payments. Against better judgement I bailed them out. They promised a check overnighted for "Emergency Service" upon receipt of invoices. Work was performed Dec 15 and do you think I have my check yet? In their defense, I had 7 days of failed faxes to them (although everyone elses fax machines took my faxes). There was also a few days after snow before the billing took place. This puts us at 25Dec from the 15Dec plow, but now it is 10Jan and no payment? To add salt to the wound, when talking about finishing the season for them under contract they said my prices were too high and awarded the contract to another plower. My response was my prices weren't too high, their's must have been too low . Guess who will never bail out US Maint again? Maybe someday I will see the $800 they owe me. If not, then the bank will receive my invoices. If they want me to sweep then I am with Dwan. show me the retainer!


----------



## grandview

Send them to the bank now with a letter also by chance do you have then on your answering machine?


----------



## Dwan

hickslawn;
I agree go to the bank *now* and explain your situation to the *manager*. I would not expect the bank to pay but they should be able to apply pressure from the other end.
I would also contact the contractor that now has the contract and let him know the situation. Then I would keep contacting any contractor that I you can that has a contract with US Maint. and also let them know how they pay. 
I would also look into filing a claim in small claims court. 
And find out if they are licensed to do business in your town. if not turn them in to your attorney generals office.
Spread the word.

Dwan


----------



## DugHD

I havent plowed for us maintanence, but recently got asked by them to plow a bank next to a commercial lot we do. I said ok send me the details of your contract and price . They faxed it right over. I looked at it and actually laughed at the terms and all the crap they had in the contract. I am glad i got a heads up from this site about their reputation. THe contract looked to me like they had at least 6 ways not to pay you , and if something wasnt right they could fine you per offense. I read about three of the eight page contract , before i threw it in the scrap paper pile. Its funny how it takes them 40 days from the end of the month , or actually 70 days to pay you if you plowed on the 1st day of a month. But it only takes them 10 minutes to print and fax a contract to you when they need something. They might be a excellent company , I dont know. But when i get a bad gut feeling about someone or some job , i usally dont participate. Doug


----------



## JOEC

Spread the word Don't do work for U.S. Maintenance or tower cleaning.
Its not worth it.


----------



## coopersjeep

By the way, U.S. Maintennace just bought Daystar. I got snow today!


----------



## GL&M

I don't plow for them anymore. They got me for a $100.00 at the end of the season 2 years ago. It wasn't much, but it won't happen again.


----------



## festerw

coopersjeep said:


> I am not sure what the problems are with everyone who has had issues with US Maintenance, but my company just keeps getting more and more work from them. I feel the prices are fair, but I would always like more money (who woodn't)?


They apparently pay better in your area then.

Sitting here in the office yesterday I get a call from US Maintenance wanting to know if I was interested in information on a few stores in the area. I told her to fax over the info (I'm always up for a good laugh). It came through the fax last night sometime, info for recoating and stripping floors for the local TJ Maxx and Marshalls.

Here are the prices they tell us they'll accept
TJ Maxx
19,789 Sq Ft
Scrub and recoat - $345
Strip and wax - $1700

Marshalls
24,205 Sq Ft
Scrub and recoat - $370
Strip and wax - $1825

Now if you do the math that boils down to:
TJ Maxx
19,789 Sq Ft
Scrub and recoat - 1.7 cents per sq ft
Strip and wax - 8.6 cents per sq ft

Marshalls
24,205 Sq Ft
Scrub and recoat - 1.5 cents per sq ft
Strip and wax - 7.5 cents per sq ft

Not to mention the fact that then they expect you to supply all of the chemicals/move all of the fixtures/wipe down and disinfect all of the bathrooms/clean all of the carpet runners/clean all the front glass inside & out. Now for our normal prices scrub and recoat is 17 cents sq ft and strip and wax is 25 cents per sq ft.

Do the math again and you get:
TJ Maxx
19,789 Sq Ft
Scrub and recoat - $3365
Strip and wax - $4945

Marshalls
24,205 Sq Ft
Scrub and recoat - $4115
Strip and wax - $6050

And those prices don't include the extra work they want done which would probably drive the price for each up another $1000, it's terrible to think that there are people out there willing to work for that kind of money.


----------



## all seasons

*us maint*

we do work for them as well and so far they have been nothing but professional when they first contacted me they asked if i was interested in looking at a plowing proposal i said sure why not.what they sent was a joke and i laughed like hell i called them back and said very professionally that i could not do the work for that offer and gave them my counter offer which was three times their original offer.after them calling back three or four times each time closer to my offer they finally accepted and i have been on board i get the work done and i get paid no problems.plus they just handed me over 30,000.00 in other work. at this point I'm good with us maint.i dont know what goes on in other areas but the first numbers they send me are a min and i work with them from there,if you consider the original numbers as what you are getting then you deserve the headache,if they dont meet you at a resonable price then just say no.


----------



## hickslawns

Seems like it would make much more sense to call local contractors and ask for a price. Work their cut into the deal, propose to the chain stores and go from there. Unfortunately, what I have found is they call 20 people go with the cheapest, and call you when that guy falls on his face. Or. . . they just make their own prices and shop for someone willing to plow at their rates. 

I finally received my payment for the emergency service we performed for them. It was promised within 24hrs of receiving the invoices. Work performed December 15. They showed receipt of invoice December 29. I was paid within the last 2 weeks. It is February 10. So if their idea of 24hrs is 30-60 days, I would not suggest doing work for them if the contract states payment within 30-45 days. lol In their defense, I did finally receive payment however. 

allseasons is right also. They do negotiate their prices. Unfortunately, it is after they have the contract and have limited room to move. They chose to use another contractor after I bailed them out, and he too has since quit working for them. Maybe by the end of the winter they will have used all the contractors in my area and come back to my prices. At least they know what kind of service we offer. We responded within 20 minutes when they called in December to bail them out.


----------



## Mikedero

Does anyone have contact info for us maint Co?


----------



## festerw

Mikedero said:


> Does anyone have contact info for us maint Co?


Here's a link to the contact page on their site

http://www.usmaintenance.com/form.aspx?ekfrm=236


----------



## gillgetter

Could you guys explain how you sweep a Target parking lot for $32 a night and make money at it?Thats what US Maint pays! They also want you to pick up trash in the grass too for that amount! its a joke! with diesel at $3/gal I don't know how you do it.
Oh, US Maint pays $25 to sweep Best Buy 3 times a week. 
I guess I should start a maint company and hire you guys for half of what I get and have you sign a 10 page contract on top of it! 
I see no one has mentioned the offer US maint gives its contractors on early payment?
They will offer you early payment (which is 30 days after you invoice them instead of the normal 45 days they take to pay you) and if you want that they will charge you %3 of your monthly total in order to do it! I can't believe how stupid some contractors can be :realmad: 

Care to hear facts on Symboit now? or maybe Denco?it doesn't get any better I promise you.


----------



## parrothead

do you really want me to tell you how they do it? everybody wants to play games and the sweeping game goes like this, you pay $25 per night,every night and i go sweep it once or twice a week. dont believe me, see how many times those lots that are cheap actually get swept.


----------



## Brannick's Snow

Its funny we got a call from them on a snow bid and 2 other companys the same day for the same location and they needed you mesure sq. footage of lot etc. and get it back to them the same day! They all said they already had the contract.We worked for the on mgt. compant in Fla. and took months to get paid. Gave us the crap we pay you when we get paid i told him any one could do a job like that with a fax, desk, and phone.What a joke


----------



## Brannick's Snow

A friend of ours does some work for the locak air force base he has a credit card he swipes every time he does the work. Thats what these companys need to do!!


----------



## Mick

Brannick's Snow said:


> A friend of ours does some work for the locak air force base he has a credit card he swipes every time he does the work. Thats what these companys need to do!!


Never happen. There is a big difference between the AF and a management co.


----------



## procut1

It seems weird how these compaines pay.

Some contractors get paid on time and in full and others never get paid.

I kinda wonder how many dont get paid through their own fault. You do have to have your paperwork in order and call their work order system.

When i was in the lawn business, I did work for DaystarUSA which was just bought by Us maintenance and I had no problems with them at all. We got paid ontime and in full for every service we did.

On the other hand the company that I turned the work over to worked for a couple of months and never got paid. Somehow I have a feeling that he wasent calling into the system and didnt have his paperwork in order.

I am in no way sticking up for the national mgmt companies, I dont agree with the pricing and overall system. I am only relating my personal experience with one company.

What I dont understand is that if one of these companies didnt pay me by the due date, I would stop service immediately and call them and find out what the problem is. If they state that a check would be sent, I would wait until i received it and then start service again. I get mail from anywhere in the country in about 2 days so the delay wouldent be much.

I dont understand how these contractors will go months and months without a dime and then complain in April that they worked all year and didnt get paid.


----------



## gillgetter

Parrot, you can't get away with skipping days with Target. They have a check list and a grading scale the managers use and if you miss a day, YOU WILL get called!
I have the actual contractor pay sheets from 5-7 years ago and know exactly how much Target paid for sweeping at 25 different locations and sweepers today aren't getting half of what they used to get 7 years ago! and thats when gas was .89cents a gal too!
The national Maint. companies are destroying small buisness! 
We had contracts from when gas was $1.29/gal and when it hit $3.00/ gal we called U.S and asked if we could get a little more money and they said NO WAY period!
As more and more corperations see how much places like Target save, the more contracts will be lost to sweat shops like U.S. Maint. and then if you want to stay in biz, you'll have no choice but to take the lower wages w/ a U.S. maint type place in a world where everything costs more to run a small biz your heading down a dead end street.
People Like to blame WalMart for hurting small buisness, but Target is even worse because they also hurt the service industry such as sweepers, snowplowers, lawn care, inside cleaning, asphalt repair, etc.. At least Walmart isn't whoring out their buisness to places like U.S. Maint.


----------



## procut1

I totally agree with what youre saying.

The main problem isnt the national companies its the contractors.

This is such an easy business to get into and everybody wants to be "bigtime" and have their "commercial accounts". So you usually get guys that have their mouth watering at the chance to be big boys and plow a big lot and they dont have a clue about pricing and just want the job at any cost.


----------



## bowties&meyers

*US Maint. Lawn and snow account.*

First time they contacted me about lawn service i literally almost died laughing my counter offer was 3X what was offered which was accepted. Snow bid was actually a nice # got them to go up to max retainer per month. made out very well last year plowed twice i think. pays on time if late i call immediately. this is 2nd full year always been payed just have to follow rules.:redbounce


----------



## eddietan

*US Maintenance - destroying the snow plow industry*

Our comnpany was called in the 12th hour last winter by us maintenace desparate for a snow plow contractor because the orignal contractor was not liked by the corporate clientele. We passed and they persisted and finally said "NAME YOUR PRICE". At that we decided to take the contract. This was not a flat fee charge, our company charged them per hour, per worker, per truck, per payload, and per heavy equipment. The corporate client was a massive office parking lot (2 home depots) and a meduim size office parking lot down the road. We had the contact rep send us a fax authorizing the prices for the specific locations, sent back fax authorizing but not signed; this was our mistake. In the end we serviced both the locations and the corporate client was extremely happy, but US maintenance dragged us through 4 months of emails and arguements to get the bill paid. The original us maintenance rep disappeared and his bosses refused to pay the invoice. They made several excuses, that they pay other $500 to $800 for home depot to be plowed and we were charging thousands; which they felt unfair. They were out of office when they account rep faxed the authorizing fax over, this that and the other thing. We held our ground and were paid.

The reason our company would advise other contractors to decline us maintenance calls for service are:

1) The price they offer contractors are an insult. 
2) The amount of time chasing payment is a disgrace. 
3) The attitude from people sitting in a warm office towards others who perform the work is that of plantation owners of the south; do the hard work and be thankful I will pay you.

What it takes to run and maintain a company in this day and age:

1) truck maintenance cost
2) fuel & oil cost 
3) reliable labor cost
4) workers comp
5) insurance (slip and fall)
6) unforeseen costs, flat tires, accidents, broken sander chains, engines sieze, dead batteries, etc, etc.

All this in mind, why would we ever accept a comapny like us maintenance dictating prices that would not pay for the rent.

Good luck to all this season.

A last bit of advise, if you do get called by us maintenance in the 12th hour , make sure your have a "signed" fax by "two" supervisors or executives not account managers, They are worthless. And be as specific on the prices, locations, and set a minimum (i.e. 5 hours or 8 hours).


----------



## plowinginma

eddietan said:


> What it takes to run and maintain a company in this day and age:
> 
> 1) truck maintenance cost
> 2) fuel & oil cost
> 3) reliable labor cost
> 4) workers comp
> 5) insurance (slip and fall)
> 6) unforeseen costs, flat tires, accidents, broken sander chains, engines sieze, dead batteries, etc, etc.
> 
> QUOTE]
> You forgot lucky #7 PROFIT


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Actually, the only reason that US Maintenance has any control of your market share is because contractors across the country have agreed to work for their price on their terms. If you want your market share back, then everyone should decline to work for US Maintenance and we would all benefit from their inability to perform and we would regain our direct relationship with store maintenance. It is really very simple.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

We gave the power? We can take it away.


----------



## cretebaby

IDOCTORTREES;590478 said:


> We gave the power? We can take it away.


i have no problem working for US MAINT


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I dont either just answering the ? Never have worked for them.


----------



## cretebaby

IDOCTORTREES;590482 said:


> I dont either just answering the ? Never have worked for them.


its a 2 year old thread i thought you were making a new statement


----------



## Camden

IDOCTORTREES;590477 said:


> Actually, the only reason that US Maintenance has any control of your market share is because contractors across the country have agreed to work for their price on their terms. If you want your market share back, then everyone should decline to work for US Maintenance and we would all benefit from their inability to perform and we would regain our direct relationship with store maintenance. It is really very simple.


Nice post...what made you bring this thread up after two years? Is US Maintenance threatening some of your accounts?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

No .surfing web this post came up.


----------



## tom_mccauley

IDOCTORTREES;590477 said:


> Actually, the only reason that US Maintenance has any control of your market share is because contractors across the country have agreed to work for their price on their terms. If you want your market share back, then everyone should decline to work for US Maintenance and we would all benefit from their inability to perform and we would regain our direct relationship with store maintenance. It is really very simple.


Nice resurrection! post was from 11-22-2006, 02:14 PM !!!


----------



## powerjoke

depending on what they pay.....

i would love getting up in the morning and working for someone else, not haveing to spend 1k per month in advertising over $100per day in insurance babysitting hiredhands.....the lists goes on and on 

i know it's not exactly like that but i'd talk to 'em if they called me.....But i am saying this because i have NEVER even herd of 'em and had no bad buisness wiht them, when i recieve verry difficult contract's i have my lawyer look at 'em, i aint got time to guess what the heirin thereof's and all the other B/S mean's 

i got a certified letter in the mail the other day of a gentlemen at a Buisness managment company, wanting to by my company...lock stock and barrel......maybe i am not ready to work for someone or i would have returned a reply by now  i dunno

pj


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

They dont have you work for them. they have you sub to them.1 yr contracts at a time. so you still have all your normal expenses


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cretebaby;590479 said:


> i have no problem working for US MAINT


The world just got clearer.


----------



## cretebaby

Mark Oomkes;595480 said:


> The world just got clearer.


whats this mean


----------



## ServiceOnSite

im guessing it means your cleaning for them as far as sweeping goes cleaning things.

i work for them as well plowing though. mabey sweeping next year


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I dont work for them I do know some good guys that have.


----------



## Superior L & L

powerjoke;593147 said:


> i have my lawyer look at 'em, i aint got time to guess what the heirin thereof's and all the other B/S mean's
> 
> pj


I just got a contract sent over from them last week. If i gave it to our lawyer he would probably laugh and throw it in the garbage. The fax was 27 pages long since we have never worked for them before. I being better than lawyers say im going to give it a shot since i want more market share

Some of the stuff was pretty bad but everything is spelled out nice and clear. You would have to have someone all over the billing for the accounts for them. I can see why they do it though. They are a really big company if you miss there invoice cut off day then too bad for you. Its only your fault cos its well spelled out in the contract.

Now there pricing is a little to be desired, but there in this to make money just like we are. I gave him my best number and moved on ........... We will see soon how i did.


----------



## snowangel13

I Agree with All Season, I have been working with U.s Maintenance for 2 seasons and each time they give me a location they low ball big time. I simply respond with my regular rates and they usually accept within a day or two.


----------

